# Efest or Smurf



## andro

both 18650 . efest purple 2500 mha 35 ohm 
or 
samsung "smurf" 2500 mha ( no idea of max ohm because cover by a sticker but gotten from @JakesSA at vapeclub )

for atlantis coil 0.5 ohm in a mech non regulated mod ?


----------



## BumbleBee

andro said:


> both 18650 . efest purple 2500 mha 35 ohm
> or
> samsung "smurf" 2500 mha ( no idea of max ohm because cover by a sticker but gotten from @JakesSA at vapeclub )
> 
> for atlantis coil 0.5 ohm in a mech non regulated mod ?


Both should work just fine for the Atlantis. If memory serves me correctly the "smurf" can handle 0.2ohm safely... not 100% sure though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

Both will work, less voltage drop on the Samsung and will last quite a lot longer.

Kidneypuncher tests show at 0.2 Ohm the Efest 35A (which is an LG 18650HE2) will drop to 3.45 whilst the Samsung will drop to 3.65 and more importantly perhaps will last a quit a bit longer. The test results can be found here and the methodology is described here

For interest sake here is the comparison of the Samsung cell to a VTC 5, the Samsung cell has on average 0.05v more voltage drop than the Sony. That's less than half a watt if my calculation is correct. Note that the VTC5 results was superimposed on the Samsung results hence the difference in 'spike' timing on the graph. According to this you will get more 'hits' of the Samsung battery as well before reaching 2.8V under load which, as I recall, is stated somewhere on the methodology page.




Disclaimer: I sell the Samsung batteries and therefore my opinion may be biased, even if only subconsciously so. Do your own research, knowledge is power (watts in this case..)! 

EDIT: The cell @andro mentions is a 25R.. I think I posted the spec sheet on our product page as well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Al3x

I've tried the smurfs and they handle very very well. Went all the way down to 0.13 and personally feel that they are well worth it. At between 0,25 and 0.35 which is my happy place these batteries don't even get warm. Got mine from vapeclub. I def recommend the smurf over the efest 35a. 
Please take note that this is only my personal view. With my personal experience with the batteries.

Edit I forgot to mention is that this battery hits harder than the 35a and sometimes you don't even feel the voltage drop easily. It is like a much more constant vape when compared to the 35a which after a while you can feel the vape intensity falling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

thanks everybody . i have both and i wanted to know which one is safer , but look like both work equally well about safety . charging the smurf as we talk and will give it a go today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

i use both efest and samsung 25r batteries. ive done a test in the sigelei and smpl and i get a longer use out of the samsung 25r
For some reason i also feel alot more confident using the 25R batteries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz

I've got 2 smurfs and they work great. 

Running them at 0.3 at the moment and not a hint of them warming up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> I've got 2 smurfs and they work great.
> 
> Running them at 0.3 at the moment and not a hint of them warming up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i am currently running my sigelei at 70watts with 0.2ohm coil.
vapes awesome!!
the batteries dont get hot but the atty does.


----------



## rogue zombie

Can anyone tell me if the code on the bottom line of these Smurfs are just a batch number? Or are they actually different models?





I want to buy Smurfs, but want to make sure theyre all the same thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## VandaL

Pretty safe bet it's a batch number. Don't think Eciggies/vapeclub/any local retailer will sell clone stuff and not let the customer know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

VandaL said:


> Pretty safe bet it's a batch number. Don't think Eciggies/vapeclub/any local retailer will sell clone stuff and not let the customer know.



Not so much worried about them being clones. Its just all the retailers have different codes (that line), so when I buy a second or third, I want to know it will perform like the previous one that I may have bought elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

